# 11/02/07 Nite Trip



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Looking to get the 757 gang together for some serious Pup harassment when I return to shore. If anyone is interested in a good nite trip please PM me and make the nite available. I will be hunting the side eyes hard when I return.......PEACE OUT.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

TugCapn said:


> Looking to get the 757 gang together for some serious Pup harassment when I return to shore. If anyone is interested in a good nite trip please PM me and make the nite available. I will be hunting the side eyes hard when I return.......PEACE OUT.


I'll put that on the calendar Tug. I've got a lot of stuff going on now, but hopefully I'll make it. 

Skunk.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

just lmk know when and ill schedule it, i was thinking the same thing. ill be sporting my new prowler 15


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> I'll put that on the calendar Tug. I've got a lot of stuff going on now, but hopefully I'll make it.
> 
> Skunk.


Word up my stinky homeboy, make sure you put it on the books. I can't prowl the 757 without my faithful sidekick . We can both use the therapy :beer::beer::beer::beer:........PEACE OUT


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Damn ! Every time you guys set up some thing, life gets in my way.:redface:

Wouldnt mind spying on that Cap'n fella and learn me a new way to catch some reds.

The 2nd is my birthday, and the wifes insists that I go out for a big steak dinner, drink lotsa beer, and open alot of presents. Life sux!


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

J_Lannon said:


> Damn ! Every time you guys set up some thing, life gets in my way.:redface:
> 
> Wouldnt mind spying on that Cap'n fella and learn me a new way to catch some reds.
> 
> The 2nd is my birthday, and the wifes insists that I go out for a big steak dinner, drink lotsa beer, and open alot of presents. Life sux!


Well Happy B-day Jdog.....I'll be home for 2 weeks so we'll get time to work the side eyes. For some reason they like the dark......PEACE OUT.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

As of now count me in.I've been meanin' to get back out there. Skunk is Steve comin?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Cap'n.........you guys open ocean tugs? Towing?


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

J_Lannon said:


> Cap'n.........you guys open ocean tugs? Towing?


Ship Assist in Hampton Roads .....PEACE OUT


----------



## GOSKN5 (Aug 5, 2007)

hey tug... you got room for one more?? I dont do live bait is that alright with you guys?? 

I am trying to expand and find some new areas to fish...


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

GOSKN5 said:


> hey tug... you got room for one more?? I dont do live bait is that alright with you guys??
> 
> I am trying to expand and find some new areas to fish...


Yes Sir, Your more then welcome to come. I don't fish live bait either, just use fresh finger mullet as bait. I also fish plastics & topwaters while I'm back there......Looking forward to some good fishing.......PEACE OUT.


----------

